# Charex Crayfish



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just purchased a pair, as in male and female, of Supernova Charex. I only have a male now so this should be a very cool project to work with.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone have experience with these crayfish? Anyone out there????


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive no experience with crays but it sounds like a wonderful project!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

what happen the the girl?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The charex are both very shy. They seem to love blanched peas and eat them shell and all. Each crayfish is a tad over 5" and the claws are 4-5 (x) the diameter of north American crayfish. They don't bother the fish and actually appear scared of them.


----------

